# RaidOps Soldier Spirit German SSG



## HoopleHead (Aug 30, 2008)

just got my sweet new RaidOps Soldier Spirit SSG (the G-10 model) from KiM at RaidOps. my 4 item, now have a Little John, UDT Rail and Pocket Mate. pics shown with the Little John at the bottom for scale. the knife is huge and beefy and thick! comes with an awecome LCG Gear sheath.

terrible pics, didnt want flash but not enough light, may have to redo them sometime...

KiM is awesome and great to work with, i plan on getting another version of the Little John and a Comrade and probably others...


----------



## TKC (Aug 30, 2008)

*That is a great looking knife!!*


----------



## Josey (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful knives, Hoop. Kim is great, and his workmanship is awesome. I have a Little John in M2, but so far that's it. Too much good stuff, too little money.


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks both! :twothumbs




Josey said:


> I have a Little John in M2



nice, thats the one i want! the parkerized finish M2 little john, with the dark grey sculpted handles.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Metatron (Aug 31, 2008)

ahh, perfecto:devil:
hoops, very nice, now ya gotta spoil urself and get a skull from KiM they r awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 31, 2008)

Metatron said:


> ahh, perfecto:devil:
> hoops, very nice, now ya gotta spoil urself and get a skull from KiM they r awesome:thumbsup:


 

:devil: yeah im thinkin that too, since i consider myself a true fan! which one do you have? not sure if i want just a skull, an anodized one, with glow eyes or not, or one of the keychain tool versions (like the "anygrip")...

but yeah, youre right, i need to get one. i guess when i put in my M2 little john and comrade order...


----------



## Metatron (Aug 31, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> :devil: yeah im thinkin that too, since i consider myself a true fan! which one do you have? not sure if i want just a skull, an anodized one, with glow eyes or not, or one of the keychain tool versions (like the "anygrip")...
> 
> but yeah, youre right, i need to get one. i guess when i put in my M2 little john and comrade order...


http://raidops.com/html/what'snewfile/skull 102/skull warriorv2.htm


----------

